# Cypripedium fasciolatum x acaule



## fundulopanchax (Apr 30, 2013)

There was discussion of this cross recently. Here is a plant in bloom. I have several of these, all obtained from a wholesaler in Germany (HardyOrchid). I believe but do not know for sure that these plants originated in Belgium.

They are definitely hybrid. The flowers look like "spherical" acaule flowers (similar in general shape to fasciolatum). The plants are very fasciolatum-like with stems with multiple leaves. The leaves are broader than fasciolatum (like acaule) but have the thinner consistency of fasciolatum. 

Each of the plants and their flowers are essentially identical to this one although this one has flowers that are a deeper red/pink than the others.

Ron


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, there is acaule in this plant for sure!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 30, 2013)

That is really nice! Thanks for sharing these, it's on my wishlist now!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2013)

Very interesting Ron - not what you'd call a beauty, but neat. I wonder how easy it will be in culture. While you can see both parents in there, acaule really dominates the flower color and shape. Really different!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 30, 2013)

Love that pouch!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 30, 2013)

I think it's wonderful. Acuale is the only species that I've encountered in my area, and I can really see the influence in this hybrid.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 30, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very interesting Ron - not what you'd call a beauty, but neat. I wonder how easy it will be in culture. While you can see both parents in there, acaule really dominates the flower color and shape. Really different!



It will be interesting to follow garden hardiness. The plants I have were clearly raised in pots as the root mass is pot-shaped. They did well over the winter and shot up this spring.

Ron


----------



## Dido (May 1, 2013)

Really nice one thanks for sharing, 
mine are still sleeping. 
I love this cross made it too 2 years ago. 

Hope the plant I bought will flower this year too. 

Had it in pot at -10C so should be for sure hardy.


----------

